# Anybody got auto shotgun experience (smithing question)



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

My buddy asked if I would clean his browning gold 10 for him. Not a problem, My buddy is a great guy but not nearly as anal as I am about keeping guns clean. This is his goose gun and he hunts about 4-5 times a week while the season is open pretty much only cleaning his guns after the season is over. Anyway I cleaned all parts of the gun that I could get to Bolt, bolt carrier, piston, gas ports, barel and reciever, The only part of the gun I couldn't get dissassembled was the recoil tube. Long story short he took the gun out yeasterday and the bolt jammed shut after the first round with geese coming in(I told him to test fire it before taking it out into the field He didn't). He brings it to me Just a little upset at me, and I find the slide link has jumped out of the recoil tube follower and jammed against the back of the reciever. I am 99% sure the recoil tube is the problem because I couldn't get the crud out of it, so today I fought for two hours to get the recoil tube off (No luck) After looking at brownells schematics for this gun it shows the tube as being threaded on the end where it meets the reciever. If I can get this tube off I can clean it and the gun should work no problem. In the mean time I flooded the tube with water to flood the gunk out, then alcohol to dry it out then teflon lube to lube it with the hopes that it will work for him, but I can't figure out how to get that *&%$ tube off to truely clean it. My only thought at this point is to get a strap wrench and vice blocks and really crank on the tube which I hate doing. Anybody got any other ideas, or thoughts?:S


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.browning.com/products/manuals/gold10/gold10.htm

Download and print the owners manuals.
It is probably not a dirty mag problem. More than likely it is a release mechism problem.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You must be a nice guy. If a buddy asked me to clean his gun, I would hit him in the head to knock some sense into him.

Try spraying brake cleaner in the tube to remove debris.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Walleyeguy I think it is the recoil tube that runs down into the stock, not the magazine tube. If I could get it off it would only take about 30 seconds to clean. The problem is getting the thing off. There is a plug that is pinned into the other end of the recoil tube. I may call browning and see if I can drive the pins out and take the spring and follower out through the end with the plug.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

check to see if you have to remove the butt plate from the rear stock to access the retaining screw that holds the spring for the recoil tube.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

jeffmo said:


> check to see if you have to remove the butt plate from the rear stock to access the retaining screw that holds the spring for the recoil tube.


Had the stock completely off the beast. As nearly as I can tell there is a plug in the end of recoil tube that the stock retaining screw threads into. This plug is held in with two pins. the other end of the recoil tube is where it atttaches to the reciever and appears to be threaded but I can't budge it.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

not sure about exactly how the browning works but when i 1st bought my 1100(used) it wouldn't cycle shells at all.i took it apart,cleaned it and had the same results.then i noticed the spring in the rear stock and took it apart.it was LOADED with dirt and debris,like it had never been cleaned.it was so bad that it wouldn't allow the spring to be fully compressed to cycle the shells.getting the screw to loosen up was a chore but i finally got it by using wd40.after i put it back together it worked like a champ.
at the end of every season it gets taken completely apart and cleaned and i've never had that problem again.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

after you remove the stock place a screwdriver blade ACROSS the slot( on my 1100 it's not a screw,it just holds the retaining pin),while leaning the tube,push the screwdriver so it depresses the spring and lets the retaining pin fall out.
tell me if that works(hope so!).i went and got my 1100 and took it apart so i could remember how it's done!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeff that is a thought that I may have to try. The pins look like roll pins though and there are two of them. Hell I may just drive them out and buy new if I have to. You are right about cleaning semis good once a season, Like I said he isn't really that good about getting his guns clean. as an example he was scared to death the first time I took the bolt/bolt carrier apart in his benelli SBE. He stood over top of me like a mother hen until I had it back together. He had never taken it apart. If you want to see pics of what I am dealing with look at http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/sc...=406&m=2&mn=Browning&#37;c2%ae&model=Gold+10+
the offending parts are numbers 71-76 ah well. His season will be over soon and Ill take it to my house and really tear into it with my full tool kit.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

give it a try and see if the retainer pin falls free.from the pic it sure looks like it would.


----------



## rla442 (Mar 26, 2007)

You should be able to drive the 2 retainer pins straight through the threaded plug. Then the plug should screws out. Browning uses a cheap plastic recoil spring plugger, or what ever you want to call it, and the will tip to one side, catch and not let the spring follow the bolt all the way forward. Order the two plastic follower parts in the recoil spring tube its worth it. You can use the old one by cleaning up the burrs were it tipped sideways ... but guarantee it will work for a little while and do it again.


----------

